# Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?



## Dellwin (20. Dezember 2016)

*Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Hallo, 

Ich wollte mir bei Kleinanzeigen einen New 3DS kaufen. 

Hab dann nach langem Suchen einen Verkäufer gefunden, dem ich Folgendes angeboten hatte:
Neuer 3DS + Ladekabel + Pokémon Spiel für 125€.

Er schrieb dann das er später antworten wird, da er gerade sein krankes Kind pflegen muss. 

Später meldete er sich und wollte entweder Handy Nr oder Mail, da er seine Kontodaten nicht im Netz veröffentlichen wollte . Auf WhatsApp gab er mir dann seinen IBAN inkl Namen etc. 

Ich überprüfte die IBAN und es handelt sich um eine Bank aus Hamburg . 

Hatte den Verkäufer auch gebeten, ein Foto der Rückseite seines Ausweises zu machen. 

Auch dies hatte er getan und der Name auf dem Ausweis stimmt mit dem Namen den er mir bei der Bank Verbindung gegeben hat, überein. 

Auch bei Wohnort steht Hamburg so wie ich beim IBAN herausgefunden hatte. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn :

Ist der Verkäufer eurer Meinung nach vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## INU.ID (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn : Ist der Verkäufer eurer Meinung nach vertrauenswürdig?


Woher sollen "wir" das wissen?

Andere Frage, was machst du, wenn er es nicht ist? Wie sicherst du dich ab?

Ich persönlich wäre bei solchen Kleinanzeigen immer sehr vorsichtig. Wenn er die Kohle behält, dir aber nichts schickt, was dann? Anzeige? Wegen 125€ zum Anwalt? Wenn dein Gegenüber zb. mittellos ist (zb. Hartz4-Empfänger), dann wäre sogar ein gewonnenes Verfahren nutzlos.

Kann sein das er "safe" ist, kann aber auch nicht sein. Genau dafür gibt es Paypal. Ich würde ohne Paypal o.ä. gar nichts bei "Fremden" kaufen. Bei ebay zb. hast du zumindest etwas Sicherheit, wenn dein Gegenüber schon viele positive Bewertungen hat. Aber sowas gibt es bei "Kleinanzeigen" ja nicht.

So oder so bleibt am Ende immer ein Rest-Risiko. Ob du das eingehen willst oder nicht, liegt ganz alleine bei dir.


----------



## HagenStein87 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*



Dellwin schrieb:


> Ich überprüfte die IBAN und es handelt sich um eine Bank aus Frankfurt.
> --
> Auch bei Wohnort steht Hamburg so wie ich beim IBAN herausgefunden hatte.
> 
> ...



So erstmal nicht.
Wenn du es überweist, kannste es auch schwer zurück Buchen , was ja bei paypal schnell geht.

Ich würde es niemals vorher Überweisen, mur paypal.
Oder dein Lehrgeld beträgt 125€

Bei ebay musst du mit Filtern arbeiten....


----------



## Cinnayum (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Wenn du den Namen hast und Identitätsnachweis, wo ist dein Problem?

Wieso vermutet man zuerst einmal, dass man beschi..en werden soll?

Klar ist es besser, wenn man einen Privat Verkauf Angesicht zu Angesicht durchführt. Aber wenn man am 3DS noch die letzten Kröten sparen will, muss man halt mal ein Fitzelchen Vertrauen schenken.
Und ganz ehrlich, Menschen mit kleinen Kindern gehören jetzt nicht gerade ins kriminelle Millieu und verhökern 3DS, die vom Lkw gefallen sind oder unterschlagen Waren...


----------



## Holdie (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Du hast doch seine Handy Nr.? Dann suche die Nummer mal im Netz ob die irgendwo im unseriösen Zusammenhang auftaucht. 
Ansonsten würde ich jetzt erstmal auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass es ein Betrüger ist. 
Betrüger nutzen meist auch andere höher preisige Waren.


----------



## Malkolm (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Kleinanzeigen sind per se nicht vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Nach Handynummern googlen, haha genial.


----------



## Matze135 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Ich will jetzt nicht alle als Verbrecher Abstempeln, aber Ebay Kleinanzeigen mache ich auch Lieber Persönlich.
Da weiss ich das es auch Funktioniert.
Mit der Bank und Wohnort, würde ich ihn einfach Fragen.


----------



## Combi (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

generell....alles über 15 euro,nur mit paypal.
und nicht,geld an freunde überweisen,dann is die kohle auch weg.
sondern nur für geschäfte nutzen.so hast du käuferschutz und bekommst deine kohle auch wieder.
überweisung,niemals,ein kollege,wartet heute noch aufn handy,die 400 eus sind weg.
bankdaten usw bringt dir gar nix.
paypal....oder freu dich auf den neuen backstein,der mit der post kommt,wo 3ds drauf gemalt wurde.
ist halt wie roulette...mal schaun was kommt....


----------



## HagenStein87 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Habe neulich meine komplette Einbauküche verkauft,mit Miele Geräte. Spüler,Herd/Ofen und Kühlschrank. Die,die sich das abgeholt haben.,prüften nicht eins der Geräte.













Weil ich nett bin/war...musste ich das den Mädels förmlich aufdrängeln, die Geräte zu testen.

 so gehts auch...

Also kauf dir den 3Ds life vor Ort...Du willst doch auch kein versifftes Assi Geräte, von der Familie Flodder.


----------



## bschicht86 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Das mit der Bank kann aber auch passen. Meine Bank ist in Berlin stationiert, wohn selbst aber nicht dort. Sowas gibts also tatsächlich.


----------



## Dellwin (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Ich würde das Gerät abholen. Aber ich wohne als Student in NRW und hab kein Auto bzw möchte ungern nach Hamburg fahren deswegen.


----------



## XE85 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Wenn man sich unsicher ist kann man bei solchen Plattformen eigentlich nur zu einem Raten: selbst abholen, Ware gegen Bares, fertig.


----------



## Dellwin (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Aja noch was zu erwähnen, die Anzeige von dem Verkäufer sah bei Kleinanzeigen so aus. 
Also bei Ort steht wieder Hamburg, wobei man ja das natürlich faken könnte per VPN. 

Außerdem steht ja da, das man den 3DS auch besichtigen könnte. 

Wäre das nicht ein Indiz dafür, daß er vertrauenswürdig ist? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Die Entscheidung nimmt dir keiner ab. Denke aber die Umstände sprechen erstmal für den Verkäufer. Letztlich hast du das Gerät aber nie live gesehen, es bleibt die Möglichkeit von nicht benannten Defekten, bis zum Totalausfall. (Das war dann die böse Post, vorher ging er noch. )  😂

Hab ich schon erwähnt, hab meine Fanatec Wheel+ Pedale  + Ständer auch von den Kleinanzeigen, frag nicht wie ich da geschwitzt hab, bei über  300€. Immerhin hatte ich die Möglichkeit dort notfalls vorbei zu fahren. Aber 350km pro Strecke...


----------



## Dellwin (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Ja klar wäre es mir auch am Liebsten,dass ich pers. dahinfahren kann. Aber leider wohnt der Verkäufer in Hamburg und ich kann da nichts machen.

Er hatte ja in seiner Anzeige geschrieben,dass der 3DS vor Ort getestet werden kann. Daher macht es mich stutzig,ob ich es doch riskieren soll oder nicht.


----------



## Matze135 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Ich habe aauch mal einen gehabt der Überweisung wollte.
Den habe ich gefragt ob er auch Paypal machen würde. Wir haben uns dann die Gebühren Geteilt und er machte es doch.
Freund von mir Kauft da auch viel und hatte nie Probleme. Ich schaue Lieber das ich es Abholen kann.
Risiko hat man bei so Sachen immer. Aber es muß nicht jeder ein Beetrüger sein.


Auf der anderen Seite, du hast auch solche Käufer.
Die Kaufen das Zeug, haben keine Ahnung wie es Funktioniert und machen Ärger.
Hatte ich Persönlich 2 mal. Da Überlegt man sich auch ob man Paypal anbietet.. Am Schluß ist Geld und dein Zeug weg.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Wenn ich mir das so durchlesen, lieber TE du machst dich jetz seit 24 stunden verrückt. Jetz stell dir mal vor du gehst darauf ein, du musst warten bis das Geld bei ihm verbucht ist, bis er das Teil zum Versand gebracht hat, bis das Teil bei dir ist. Wenn du jetz schon so unsicher bist dann wird die Zeit nicht angenehm in der alles ungewiss ist. 
Reinfallen kann man immer, ich hab dieses Jahr auch 300€ in den Wind geballert passieren kann dir das immer, aber die Regel ist es nicht, nicht jeder Mensch ist ein Arsch, nicht jeder Arsch ist ein Mensch  
Noch ist es so das es mehr gute Menschen gibt als Schlechte gott sei dank. Ich gebe dir aber einen Tipp, mach nur über Paypal so sachen. 

Und achte bisl auf die Anzeigen, wenn das Teil besonders billig ist und dann schon Tage oder Wochenlang in den Kleinanzeigen gelistet ist obwohl es was begehrtes ist, dann finger weg, oder nen bekannten aus nem Forum oder Familie der da in der Naehe wohnt das er das für dich Persönlich kauft und dir dann zusendet.. 
So mach ich das ziemlich oft sogar.

Aber das aller wichtigste bei solchen geschichten ist mein Bauchgefühl, wenn mir das schon sagt "vorsicht" dann lass ich es komplett, kostet mir zu viel Nerven dann.


----------



## Dellwin (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie vertrauenswürdig ist der Verkäufer?*

Ja ihr habt Beide Recht. Hab ihn gefragt wegen PayPal, er meinte er hätte Keins.


----------

